# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  I give up.

## TheDarkness

.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## funnyyface

I didn't see your post  ::(:  Can you please re-post?

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## Otherside

I'm gonna have to say that you're kinda out of line with the "the admins wouldn't care if someone did off themselves". Wouldn't usually say that, because there's been a lot of forums where there isn't, but there's one on here who actually did try and do something about suicidal members on another forum, and who got into trouble for doings so. 

I did like talking you do when we did. We PM'ed for a bit. Haven't seen you around in a while. But then I've been avoiding the frustration section a bit lately, and mostly just posting on the pointless section. Without trying to sound harsh or mean, cos heck, I know you have your own problems and what not, there is a lot going on at my end right now and I'm not having that great a time either. 

Perphaps I do get dozens off replies when I post. Or maybe Chantellabella does. I don't know why that is. I really don't. Considering boredom usually leads me to post a load of pointless and slightly off and crazy stuff, due to the fact that I am quite literally, doing nothing outside of my online life right now.

I'm guessing you also mean me by my regular users.

My apologies if I haven't been "supportive" as of late. If you'd read some of my posts recently, or blog posts, you'd see things aren't great on my end, and some of the time, I literally do not have the energy to be dealing with other peoples problems. May sound harsh, but I'm human. And as you said, we're a bit of a [BEEP] species. Especially when things aren't going so great. 

I'll leave it at that.

----------


## merc

Hi Caleb, Thanks for your bit of advice on a post I made, not this one.  I don't get much of an opportunity to use the computer. I'm not that great on using the dang thing either. I don't post a whole lot either. I actually find it hard to post things. Occasionally I worry way too much about what I've posted. Since I may not get a chance to get back to the computer for a few days I forget about it.

I'm glad you gave me some decent advice. I'm sorry that I'm a lazy [BEEP] who sometimes ignores the computer for days. I'd look for your posts when I do log on because you do have a different perspective. I don't always agree with you.

I know a person who really like her cats. She so into her cats she doesn't talk about much more than her cats. She has pictures of them in these little canopy beds she bought for them. They have their own room and this big climber thing. Although, I have a cat. I'm not that into cats. I sort of think $100 dollar canopy beds for cats is stupid.

Not everyone is going to agree with you or see things from your perspective. For what it's worth, I'll miss you.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I had written several paragraphs in response to one of your previous threads but I ended up deciding not to complete my reply. My decision to abandon it was somewhat validated by you removing the text from your post shortly afterward. The thread was written more like a personal journal entry—an introspective stream of consciousness sort of thing—rather than something was written to inspire discussion.

The problem is that I don't get the impression you really want what you say you want. There have been numerous occasions (many in this thread alone) where you've contradicted yourself in expressing that you don't care if anybody responds followed by implying that you do care by complaining about the lack of responses. You come off as very conflicted and you regularly write in an accusatory, presumptuous, somewhat insulting and very discouraging tone. If anything, you're creating a self-fulfilling prophecy where the way that you phrase what you write only helps to discourage people from responding (especially people who have had no prior experience with you) and serves to reinforce your belief that nobody cares. It also doesn't help if you repeatedly edit your posts or remove them entirely after only a few days as not everyone can keep up with a post that is regularly being revised and has a high likelihood of just vanishing anyways. I was hesitant to even write this post simply because my observation of you leads me to expect a dismissive response somewhere along the lines of “I just tell it how it is and if people don't like it I don't give a shit”.

You're clearly frustrated and embittered, but you're letting it get the better of you and it's only serving to make it less likely that you'll get the type of communication you put a big show on about wanting and are resentful of not getting.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## CeCe

hi. I've seen your posts around. I don't think I've ever responded to them - yet. To be honest I've seen some of your posts and know ZERO way to respond. Even when I tried to make a response once I truly did delete it for a few reasons.  I understand people not wanting to write like 1 or 2 sentences but when people write a "wall of text" and I'm not sure if it's the way it's formatted or the size, or the font but those types of things become VERY overwhelming for me. When I try to respond to people who tend to write a lot I tend to get nervous as I feel inadequate in comparison for not being able to write as much in return.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Caleb, 

Some of these posts meaning to or not really hurt. Because what you have said is either misunderstanding or frustration at the time...  

Suicide posts - We will *NEVER* ban anyone for suicide posts. We have a way with working with suicidal members to them help. We don't discourage someone talking about their feelings on forums, however we will not allow people to leave "goodbye suicide notes" and asking what dosages of medications mix well to OD or what is the best way to do harmful acts to themselves. Again, non of these people would be banned and we have ways of working with people and finding help for people who aren't doing well. 

The goal is to make it safe here - and we can't control what others might respond with on suicide posts that could set someone over an edge, if that makes sense. It can also be very triggering. 





> For example. Here`s something funny to think about... if I sat here and wrote that I had a terminal illness, where do you think the majority of the replies would come from?
> regular users? no. It would come from the staff. Because if they don`t say anything, there`s a chance that are people gonna think badly of this place



This is unfair to say, Celab. especially since you know that we can relate on a lot of levels and we have talked as friends and shared personal information that you know as a "staff" I could relate to you very well with you and the issues you have been going through.

I know I should address your post question by question, or (more or less "jab") but it's mind boggling that you would think you would be banned for posting such, and then trying to point it out as such = and a call out. It's a bit of a slap in the face, really. This forum only censors harmful, intolerance, personal attacks, etc. As long as we can keep it friendly, even if disagreed, would be OKay. 

I know I haven't been around lately. I physically haven't been able to be around I have over 40 PM's I haven't got to read in my inbox, and just can't right now.  (sorry to people who i haven't pm'ed back) im getting to it.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## Chantellabella

Forget it. People hear what they want to hear.

----------


## TheDarkness

Yes. They do.

----------

